# Stange Alfine 11 problem



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

I have an Alfine 11 on my fatbike geared 32/22. It's has less than 10 rides on it with a mix of MTB, gravel, and beach. The other day I started to get this chunky (its not skipping its more of a smooth/rough kind of deal) feeling in anything higher than gear 3 (4-11). The higher you go, the worse it feels. The problem was only temporary and it went trailside with a bunch of unloaded shifting. Yesterday the problem reappeared and did not go away. The yellow lines are dead on and the cable between the nut and the bellows measures 184 mm. If I disconnect the cable (so Im in 11) it still does it. Adjusting the yellow lines in and out of adjustment doesn't fix it but it does mess up the shifting. Pedaling backwards is smooth.

So what gives? Is this thing toast after less than 10 rides?!


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

What are you actually hearing and feeling? Chunky is a peanut butter term. Don't try tasting your hub to see if it has the same consistency. 

Is it grinding? Maybe its just sand in the cassette joint or dust rings. Is it clicking internally? That's usually a cable adjustment. Are there any hard bangs or slipping? You already said no to that and the cable.

If it just doesn't feel as smooth as you think it should, perhaps its just breaking in. If you're not _*hearing*_ anything *AND* there's no hard clunks or bangs (like a pawl skipping under load) *AND* it doesn't skip while pedaling, you're probably fine. Just ride it out.

If I'm wrong on all accounts, please share, but with more detailed description of what you're sensing.


----------



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, how about clunky? It's rough enough that you can feel it through the cranks. It has a similar feel to bad bearing. However, the hub rolls smooth when coasting. You can hear something but it's not really a grinding per se but it sounds rough. There are no bangs when under load while riding and shifting seems fine and there's no skipping. The hub was buttery smooth until this started. It's far from it now.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Does it only happen under load or will it do the same thing when you turn the bike over and spin the pedals?


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Also, how is the chain tension? And this might sound stupid at first, but are the axle nuts fully tightened? 

I'm thinking maybe it doesn't have anything to do with the hub, but maybe the way the wheel is attached? Something loose allowing the axle to move around just a bit? Using tug nuts?


----------



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

Happens in the work stand as well. 

Sliding dropouts with the axle nuts torqued to spec.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Chain too tight?


----------



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

Nope. I'm used to running single speeds and the tension is just about perfect.


----------



## Evesie (Feb 26, 2011)

May be worth removing the oil drain / fill plug & draining the oil into a little pot - 1. to check that there's some in there (should be 25ml) & 2. see if there are any signs of an excess amount (there will probably be some on any hub) of metallic particles.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

botanicbiker said:


> ...The problem was only temporary and it went trailside with a bunch of unloaded shifting. Yesterday the problem reappeared and did not go away...So what gives? Is this thing toast after less than 10 rides?!


Maybe it's toast, you can't shift an IGH under load, it'll kill the hub in short order.


----------

